# Are TUG Servers Hurricane safe?



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2017)

Just wondering since the current flock of hurricanes seem to be taking aim on Florida and the Southeast, if TUG's servers are well protected, (strong, higher elevation, with back-up power).

Take good care and we'll keep you in our thought and prayers.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 8, 2017)

the two servers that host the forums and the member only section are hosted by liquidweb and located in their datacenters.

while im not exactly sure WHICH of the two datacenters the servers are in, one is located in michigan, the other in arizona and should have no trouble surviving hurricanes =D


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2017)

Good to know.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow! Great information our servers are not in the path of Irma.


----------



## bbodb1 (Sep 9, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> the two servers that host the forums and the member only section are hosted by liquidweb and located in their datacenters.
> 
> while im not exactly sure WHICH of the two datacenters the servers are in, one is located in michigan, the other in arizona and should have no trouble surviving hurricanes =D



Just be careful when the gales of November come early...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 9, 2017)

So TugBrian ... are YOU and your household relocating to HIGH ground?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2017)

no, we are here in jax and not in any flood zone.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 9, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> no, we are here in jax and not in any flood zone.



Brain, we have lived in the same community for over 35 years and our community was never in a flood zone. 

Stop! According to USAA Ins Co. in 2016 we now lived in a flood zone. New map were drawn and new flood zone were sighted according to USAA Ins Co.

Brain, Please be safe.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2017)

yea, technically all of florida is in a flood zone according to insurance companies!  I am nowhere near the beach, or a body of water thankfully.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 11, 2017)

Brian, just saw a news cast; downtown Jacksonville area had some flooding. Hope you guys are safe.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2017)

just got power back a short time ago actually...we got really lucky here with no major damage at all.

neighbor has a tree right thru his house...and another 100' monster fell across the street but thankfully didnt hit anything.

the flooding around town is of biblical proportions...worst on record for jax.  its hard to imagine some of the places and homes that are sitting in knee deep water right now.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 11, 2017)

That's good news, Brian. After hearing the flooding news about Jax, we were concerned. Take care.

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 11, 2017)

_Brian, glad you are safe._


----------



## theo (Sep 14, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> ....when the gales of November come early...



Name that tune? Without any music?

Gordon Lightfoot? Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald?  What's my prize?


----------

